# Wanna Hear a Twisted Story?



## acpeacemaker (Jun 3, 2021)

As some that know me I've been through some of the worst nightmares imaginable. But life seems to just be having these weird twisted quirks that just make you sick to your stomach. -this is my life

I did get remarried 5 years ago. As much as i cant explain it. It's a different kind of love. I actually loved her even more. As a lot of couples have their issues with money. Ours wasn't terrible, but there were times we struggled to make ends meet. And if we had it she'd spend it and id get blamed. (Weird how that works). Or narcissism at its best. So 2 years ago since she wanted to always join the army...i said screw it, i have your back no matter what. Just meant i had most of the bills, juggling both of our kids, meals, school, activities, etc on my own. A lot in between but ill make this short.

So ive been into bitcoin since 2009... I've had 1k's of coins since it started. Always never when the price was so high. Except for one wallet i still kept but it was a messed up encryption that was impossible to crack. 

So when she went to boot camp. I decided to take the challenge of learning everything possible in hacking and encryption or decryption. I've worked on it in the past with dozens of people telling me it was a pipe dream. Or it was completly something I could never get back. Even my own wife. Hey, you know that money you talk about you have that doesn't exist...that sort of thing.

Well, we came home for the holidays. The day right before i got a notification on my phone from a program i created inline with my computer. Wallet successfully decrypted. Woah right in time for Christmas. While she was at her sisters I was able to cash out $25k and I gave it to her (in cash) that very night as a surprise. It was a gift to say this year would be better than the rest. We can enjoy things more without so much struggle.

Now the thing was... I was going to give her everything that was in my wallet. Something in my gut said test the waters. I would have gave it to her because that's how much she means to me. I could have cared less about the money. Even though I was bashed about something that never existed....

So the next day i was with all my kids at the mall and my wife was supposed to come back and pick me up. No call, no answer, no reply...i found out after the mall closed she was already on the road already. She left me..Over 1k miles to get back home. That was the worse feeling ever. On my birthday even.

So over a couple months I tried to figure a way to put us together again. She didn't know how much money I had but she knew I had some. She wanted me to send her more money or she was basically not even going to talk to me about our relationship. Every time I wanted to but when I'd get ready to send it my stomach would sink and I felt like my soul was being taken. (I knew what was happening.) I never sent money. 

So I later was served divorce papers. Its a crappy feeling to still want everything to try and fix something you want so badly. Only for them to leave you.

So here it is she's gone and I'm sitting on 1.7 million dollars. To be honest I don't even know where I want to go with this ride anymore. 

Andrew


----------



## Palladium (Jun 3, 2021)

Best thing that ever happened to you brother! God works in mysterious ways.
Keep your head up and your wallet down!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 3, 2021)

Palladium said:


> Best thing that ever happened to you brother! God works in mysterious ways.
> Keep your head up and your wallet down!



Thanks broham,

I know there's a bigger plan in the making. Sometimes we just can't see it right off. It's hard not to get past the idea I'd rather have her in my life than the money. But this whole situation showed her true colors. Maybe it's just hard to process that she really wasn't who I thought she was.


----------



## galenrog (Jun 3, 2021)

Is she still in the Army, or did she desert that, too?

Time for more coffee.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 3, 2021)

galenrog said:


> Is she still in the Army, or did she desert that, too?
> 
> Time for more coffee.



Still army. T15
There's a couple things she pulled that could have landed her in hot water. One I won't say here but I had a neighbor that is a general that knew one of the situations. They told me I needed to turn it in she could get a court martial.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 3, 2021)

Sounds like you have 1.7 million much more loyal companions to share life with!

Sucks what she did, but someone like that is bad news and a con-man... be glad she is gone and don't look back. There are plenty of decent and more grateful and hardworking women out there. 

Are you still out in the mountains working the claims? We chatted a bit a long while ago, but its kinda hazy in my brain... just glad to hear your around and kicking!

M


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 3, 2021)

mls26cwru said:


> Sounds like you have 1.7 million much more loyal companions to share life with!
> 
> Sucks what she did, but someone like that is bad news and a con-man... be glad she is gone and don't look back. There are plenty of decent and more grateful and hardworking women out there.
> 
> ...



I have been in mid US lately. I thought about going back to my claims just to get away. Buy the necessities and go up there for awhile. After all, it's aquamarine season  I miss 13k feet and my pet bear. 

Thinking about it though. You gave me an idea. I might make a thread for donated claims to grf only members. Not sure how many claims I would buy, but might be a fun way to give back to the forum. Not necessarily the quarter million dollar claims but might be fun.


Andrew


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Jun 3, 2021)

Damn brother.... many, many crazy ones out there. My first marriage was a real eye opener. The end of that was a blessing. Ugh. 

Glad you got your money out of your coin. I’d keep that under wraps myself. Money has a way to screwing peoples minds and lives up. 

Best of luck in your endeavors!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 3, 2021)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> Damn brother.... many, many crazy ones out there. My first marriage was a real eye opener. The end of that was a blessing. Ugh.
> 
> Glad you got your money out of your coin. I’d keep that under wraps myself. Money has a way to screwing peoples minds and lives up.
> 
> Best of luck in your endeavors!



I was at a point with myself that hey... I've been through this before. (I was married 13 years) But this one has had a different effect on me. Emotionally harder to even try and get passed. Just to be someone's stepping stone. 

The money actually has made me feel more alone. To me I was doing it for us. To enjoy together.
But to any friends or family Id had that found out. They don't really exist anymore. They expect me to just give it to them. (Coming from the ones who put me down, or told me I was dreaming. Or when I really needed their help closed the door in my face. 

I love giving to others and that's what makes it even harder. It's like almost 2 decades of my life was a test not for myself, but I was the test. To the ones around me. I've actually calculated this out in my head numerous times. Approximately 95% of all of them failed. (Including the wife)


----------



## niks neims (Jun 3, 2021)

I'll asume this is a stranger-in-a-bar type of chat and jump right in...

What about those kids you mentioned? They yours, hers? Mixed, sitcom, step-by-step type situation?

If your kids consider her their mommy - make the fusk up, step over your ego, make peace, whatever it takes, there is no highest or noblest pursuit than making your kids happy... No amount of money or narcisistic self-gloating would make up for you robbing your kids their mum (or dad)...

If you dont have any kids together, consider yourself lucky, dodging the bullet - take your 1.7kk and spend it on your kids - both short and long term...


----------



## stella polaris (Jun 4, 2021)

After winter comes summer..

So you are sitting on a program that could be worth a heck a lot more than those dollars. If you take 10%, to decrypt wallets with lost encryption keys, you can be in hefty figures. Then you can stop working and spend your time with the kids.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 4, 2021)

niks neims said:


> I'll asume this is a stranger-in-a-bar type of chat and jump right in...
> 
> What about those kids you mentioned? They yours, hers? Mixed, sitcom, step-by-step type situation?
> 
> ...



I have kids and she has kids. No kids together but she has a daughter I consider my own. I've been in her life since she was 1 year old. Her dad was a scumbag that went to prison for drugs and stabbing someone. I'm the only dad she knows. I wanted to adopt her but it's not as easy as it seems. We had 7 altogether. My kids are my true everything. I'd do anything for them and have. Some of that very info is even here on the forum. I went through the worst nightmares you could imagine. My good days were other people worst nightmares. But I did it for them. And still will. 

I'm not a flashy person, or materialistic, or has to have everything. Just a kid from the sticks that enjoys rocks, and fly fishing. But I did put a chunk in a safety deposit box in a bank. They are supposed to contact my oldest if something were to happen to me. 

More or less this just makes me want to do something for people that just can't seem to get on higher ground. The ones that really try, but need someone to believe in them. I know what it's like to want to believe in yourself when no one else will. Its emotionally hard. The underdog


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 4, 2021)

stella polaris said:


> After winter comes summer..
> 
> So you are sitting on a program that could be worth a heck a lot more than those dollars. If you take 10%, to decrypt wallets with lost encryption keys, you can be in hefty figures. Then you can stop working and spend your time with the kids.



I've thought of this too. I haven't decided how I wanted to approach it. Whether invest in myself as a small business gain or sell outright. But there is a lot of wallets out there from the birth years of coins that are locked up. 
It's too bad they used to have burn addresses as jokes to the whole thing.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 4, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> I'm not a flashy person, or materialistic, or has to have everything. Just a kid from the sticks that enjoys rocks, and fly fishing. But I did put a chunk in a safety deposit box in a bank. They are supposed to contact my oldest if something were to happen to me.



I don't know what the laws are where you are, but where I am, as soon as a death notice is announced/published, the bank will lock down any safety deposit boxes that belonged to the deceased. It can take a long time and a lot of proof for the person who inherits the contents to get them released.

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks Dave,

I've actually had concerns of this but I had a contract (I don't know how legally bound they are) But the bank is supposed to release it when my oldest is 25 if something happened. And she has keys. But I've still wondered what else I could do. I don't want grubby exes getting a hold of it. They've already done that with other money and never used it on the kids.


----------



## niks neims (Jun 5, 2021)

Sorry man, I have hard time understanding what are you crying about...

You made sweet chunk of money, you have a family to spend it on, you got ungrateful, toxic, unreliable, gold-digger(?) of a person out of your and your kids life, no struggle, no hassle....

....are your diamond shoes too tight, also?

Or was she extremely hot? At least that I could see crying about...


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 5, 2021)

I wish I had the time (and courage) to explain to everyone here what you did to my wife and I years ago. How you cost us many thousands of dollars, and then ceased all communication. I've never mentioned it once publicly on here, because I'm not that type of person, but now that you are bragging about all this money, I'm interested in reading your response.


----------



## stella polaris (Jun 5, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> I've thought of this too. I haven't decided how I wanted to approach it. Whether invest in myself as a small business gain or sell outright. But there is a lot of wallets out there from the birth years of coins that are locked up.



Put it on E-prom and sell or rent. If you go for it yourself you must have the customer by your side, You open up and transfer 90% to your customers new wallet, under his supervision.. Do not think anyone just want to send the wallet and hope they get it back. It makes your area smaller. But i think there are people that have considerable sums in the wallets they forgot about. When they remember they forgot the code.


----------



## Smack (Jun 5, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> galenrog said:
> 
> 
> > Is she still in the Army, or did she desert that, too?
> ...



You mean her mos is 15 Tango? Helicopter repair? I'm happy for you Andrew, hope you can manage the money to make you more.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 5, 2021)

niks neims said:


> Sorry man, I have hard time understanding what are you crying about...
> 
> You made sweet chunk of money, you have a family to spend it on, you got ungrateful, toxic, unreliable, gold-digger(?) of a person out of your and your kids life, no struggle, no hassle....
> 
> ...



Nah, it was the fact I loved this woman more than myself only to find out she was a lie. I would have done anything for her. I mean that literal. And when it came down to being able to enjoy each other more without as much struggle, she was gone.


----------



## niks neims (Jun 5, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> niks neims said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry man, I have hard time understanding what are you crying about...
> ...


Dude, get real, obviously you did not love "real" her - why would you love the kind of person who acts like her... Either the (female dog) tricked you or you failed to see through her lies, either way fault is on you... and no way any 1.7 millionarie would get any pity from me in this kind of situation... In fact this topic smells a lot like humble-bragging, so I am going to excuse myself


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2021)

Johnny5 said:


> I wish I had the time (and courage) to explain to everyone here what you did to my wife and I years ago. How you cost us many thousands of dollars, and then ceased all communication. I've never mentioned it once publicly on here, because I'm not that type of person, but now that you are bragging about all this money, I'm interested in reading your response.



I wasn't going to give you the satisfaction of responding to the idiocy in this paragraph. But since you said "courage" I'm going to do it for you. Its one thing thing to be a quiet person and a pushover to some. But for you to make it out that i did this god aweful thing and made you lose thousands and thousands of dollars. Like leaving an open ended sentence so everyone has to go off assumptions. Well i wont stand for that. I havent ever cursed on this forum. I've never bashed anyone. But this is like the old saying dont go looking for blood cause you'll find it. You're poking a lion so i suggest you back off. Not to mention im going through my own real life stuff.

Johnny5, (mic) -the guy that has been banned off this forum before. 
Lets get one thing straight real freaking fast. I said even multiple times on this thread. I even explained why i posted it. This has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with bragging, gloating, showboating, or anything to do with showing money off. If you cant figure that out. Then you either have a comprehension issue, making assumptions off of only want you want to think "cause you saw money". If i remember right you told me on the phone you had ADHD or something so it might be the latter.

But about this money situation. To all the readers this is over all his junk lot he had posted for sale. 
You guys wanted $5k upfront. Since we were states apart you werent happy with the fact i couldnt be there in a few days but you wanted the money! Right then! Now! But told i couldnt pick the stuff up until 1-2 months later??? What kind of messed up deal was that?. Oh yeah, you guys are truck drivers and would be gone. Cool you have a job. Just like a lot of adults. This was over the course of less than a week. I called you several times that weekend to see if we could do some other arrangement to where i could give you the money and pick the stuff up the same time. After i messaged you multiple times calling and messaging trying to get an answer cause you never responded. You finally answered. The only thing you said was the wife was mad and she said we wont do that again. 
So after that why else would i try? Since you want to tell everyone i ceased all communications. You were the ones to stop talking. I text and called. Only you to tell me that. 
So after a couple years of being off and on the forum i saw Jon post i believe on your "sell post". He said bro you've had this thing up for 2-3 years now no one is interested maybe its the price or figure a different way. Etc... If i remember right you might have tried to sell it in sections. 
Why is all this relevant? Coming from the guy over the phone that was very pushy about needing me to immediately pay them 5 grand without even getting the goods for a long time.(months) And telling me they got it all free but are moving or leaving or whatever so theyll be losing it all or he'll have to take it to the scrapyard for their prices...2-3 years still has it up for sale??? Hmm...makes you think...
Well guess what. I messaged you again even after all that still offering the money. You read my messages on the forum but you never once responded.
To me i feel like i walked away from a situation of getting robbed 5k. I was already someone that was a little bit on edge after you told me who you were. If you want to blame anyone over losing money. Blame yourself. Not only were you guys super pushy on me giving it to you, your communication is trash. Narcissism at its finest. Thats initially broke the deal for me. 
They also wanted me to buy their junked out suburban. I forgot about that part. 

Mic,
What completely did it for me though. You want to talk about money and being scammy. Are you and Lori still making melted gold drops? Since you guys were the ones that started that on ebay right? Yeah i know its the past but it shows your past motives. Because you are a very "corageous" person and all. Trying to slander people you rob only makes you look worse. 
I have talked with several people now on the forum that have ran into the same situation with you. And you bailed on them as well. So i feel like i dodged a big bullet.

This is the only thing i will say about this topic. I will not not sit idley by while someone tries this crap.


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 19, 2021)

Lol, that's quite the imagination.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2021)

Like i said before i told you i couldnt just make the trip in the first few days and i tried to talk to you about future arrangement and you wouldnt do it. But you did want the money up front. You wanted it the first day i talked to you on the phone.

And you must be confused or definitely talked to someone else because i have NEVER stated anything about a drug problem, history, EVER. I would love to see some proof behind that bs lie. 

But i remember you were supposedly the hot head on the forum from the past. (Before your ban.) So i knew you were trigger happy waiting for me to reply to your crap.

The whole comment about the gold drops isnt slander when its factual. I remember those days cause there were a lot people thinking how dishonest it was. I havent lied about anything. I dont have anything to hide.

I have never had any other username on this forum. Never needed to. Im sure my ip could be checked if they wanted. But since you want to say some random crap insinuating i might have cause simalar names. Please by all means show me.
As for this post being on the forum. I posted it in its rightful spot. The Bar and Grill has never been strictly on metal. If you want to talk about about why or why things shouldnt be on this forum. Why are you still here????


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 19, 2021)

The character of a man is established by his actions, not by his lies online.


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 19, 2021)

You and I know the truth about what you did. If you choose not to admit it, that's on you. I've said my peace.


----------



## butcher (Jun 19, 2021)

May be a better idea for you to discuss your problems or settle disagreements amongst yourselves personally, instead of playing it out on open forum, sound like the alley would be a better place than the bar and grill.


----------



## galenrog (Jun 19, 2021)

butcher said:


> May be a better idea for you to discuss your problems or settle disagreements amongst yourselves personally, instead of playing it out on open forum, sound like the alley would be a better place than the bar and grill.



I disagree. A spat like this belongs on the kindergarten playground.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2021)

Well im not in disagreement with either one of you. I wasnt going to say or reply to any of it. It was the part that was made to be for the reader to have false assumptions over thousands that took it there. I even took awhile to do it because i wasnt really sure, other than it irritated me that much. It was like a cheep shot for attention was how i first took it.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 20, 2021)

galenrog said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > May be a better idea for you to discuss your problems or settle disagreements amongst yourselves personally, instead of playing it out on open forum, sound like the alley would be a better place than the bar and grill.
> ...



Hear Hear !


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 20, 2021)

If this is the case and you guys feel that way. Im sorry for defending myself??

But i stand by everything i said. But to prove my point which i thought him doing was against policy again and shows why i said what i said. He has edited his last few posts several times now. Even after galenrog, or pd. He has changed his story, taken out things. As well as his first post after i responded, he deleted over 3/4 of it. 

Johnny5 this is why i didnt even respond in the first place.


----------



## niks neims (Jun 26, 2021)

Dude, you and Johnny should hook up, since you're single... You two seem to be made for each other and looks like you both are pain-in-the-butt kind of guys....


----------



## stoneware (Jun 26, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> So here it is she's gone and I'm sitting on 1.7 million dollars. To be honest I don't even know where I want to go with this ride anymore.
> 
> Andrew


----------



## realhumangold (Jul 3, 2021)

Sounds interesting. Explain please. h


----------



## Slochteren (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't see anything interesting, only bla bla bla... 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn STK-LX1 met Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny5 (Jan 26, 2022)

You guys are too funny. None of you are going to change anyone's life, or your own, by stating rude or insulting comments. That guy knows what he did, and no matter how much he denies it, he will always know. I left the forum a long time ago, I only came back here cause I needed to find a certain person, and after this I am leaving again. 
You guys should really find a way to break the addiction with your computers and this site. Needing help from others, and providing help to others is great and admirable, but when you are on here so much that you are taking jabs and cheap shots at others, when the situation doesn't involve you, is not healthy. There is a real life out there, with real things to do. Spend more time with your family, while you still have them. Go out and see and enjoy new places. I was one of the first people on this forum when it started, and I was so arrogant, and ignorant. I caused a lot of trouble, and embarrassed myself. I wish I had a father that could have taught me better. That was 15 years ago, and I will never be able to go back and change any of it. But even if I could, I wouldn't, because if I changed anything in my past, I may not be where I am today. 
And for clarification, I edited/deleted my earlier posts, because I realized that nothing good could come of this. It wasn't going to change him, and it wasn't going to affect my life. 
I truly wish you all the best of luck and blessings
and the best of health. (That goes for acpeacemaker too)
God Bless.


----------

